# Another Snake Skin



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's another snake skin lure I just finished. This one's going to Bullard Intl. It's 8", about 3oz, and a maple blank. .092" stainless eye screws. It has taxidermy alligator eyes, snake skin wrap, and 5 coats of Diamond 2 epoxy. I'm stuck on D2- it's great stuff!

jeremy


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats crazy nice do you sell thous becos i bet you could make some $$$$ with them.Nice work.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1021858]Thats crazy nice do you sell thous becos i bet you could make some $$$$ with them.Nice work.[/quote]

Thanks Mark. I do sell some of them.

jeremy


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That is, by far, my favorite of yours yet. The eye really sells it for me. Are you also a taxidermist?


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

St. Slippy, thanks, but no I'm not a taxidermist. I got into this when I started doing snake skin inlays on my custom rods and it just kinda spilled over into my lure building.

jeremy


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks incredible. Very impressive, and that taxadery alligator eye looks NASTY! The lure is staring at me....


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I never get tired of looking at these snakeskin baits! Nice work.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

Here's another one. This one is 12" and made from western red cedar. I sealed it with sanding sealer, wrapped it in snake skin, and used 6 coats of Diamond 2 epoxy. It has taxidermy alligator eyes, 1.5" .092 screw eyes and I'll put 3 Mustad 3551 Muskie Trebles on it in size 7 which will bring the weight to about 7oz. It runs nicely in the 5'-10' range.



















jeremy


----------

